

The End of Google+ - itechnotenews
http://www.itechnote.com/end-google/#.U1vQV0HfgfY.hackernews

======
wsc981
The iTechNote link didn't work for me.

The original article can be found here[0] or alternatively using using coral
cache[1].

\---

[0]: [http://news.dice.com/2014/04/25/end-
google/](http://news.dice.com/2014/04/25/end-google/)

[1]: [http://news.dice.com.nyud.net/2014/04/25/end-
google/](http://news.dice.com.nyud.net/2014/04/25/end-google/)

